# Scott CR1 SL Limited Build



## johnnymossville (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, I finished building up my new (2007 Frame) Scott CR1 SL Limited a few weeks ago and have about 500 miles on her so far. What a great bike! Fast, comfortable and understated looking. It'll be my primary race bike for 2009. I wanted to tell you guys I've been lurking on this forum for awhile, and it was pretty helpful in my decision to give the Scott a try. Here's the build list.

* 2007 Scott CR1 SL Limited Frame and Fork 56cm
* Shimano Dura-Ace 7850 SL Scandium Tubeless Clincher Wheels
* FSA SL-K Light Hollow Carbon Crankset and Bottom Bracket
* SRAM 2009 Rival Double-Tap Shifters/Brake Levers, Fr/Rr Derailleurs
* SRAM Red Cassette
* SRAM PC-1090R Chain
* Selle Italia Thoork Saddle
* 3T Doric Team Seatpost
* 3T ARX Team Stem
* FSA Energy T Bar
* Speedplay Zero Pedals 
* Campagnolo Record Skeleton Brakes
* Ritchey WCS Carbon Drop-In Headset
* Hutchinson Fusion 2 Tubeless Tires
* Forte Carbon Waterbottle Cages
* Fizik Bar Tape
* Polar CS200 Computer
* SRAM brake and derailleur cables

Thanks for looking,
John


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

It's a beauty. These are great bikes.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Need a Aluminum / Ultegra for *"my primary race bike for 2009"*. I love my CR1 but they dont take crash's well.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Its a thing of Beauty!*

Nicely Done!


----------

